# LaSalle county



## oif vet (May 4, 2013)

Went out today found some around seven should be even better next week


----------



## sharky597 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good news, Vet. I plan to head out again in the morning. Good luck the next time you head out.


----------



## bkain (May 1, 2013)

Went out yesterday to my honey-hole and nothing. Stopped by tonight same spot and found 5 yellows. Definitely up in Joliet!


----------



## bkain (May 1, 2013)

Anyone know if I can reverse the order of dates that topics are posted. It's a pain to go through everything to get to the most recent posts.


----------



## oif vet (May 4, 2013)

Time is now get in the timber found a bunch of Greys and yellows are starting in good fashion!


----------



## sharky597 (Apr 6, 2013)

Vet, nice find! Went out Sunday morning, with a buddy of mine from work, and found about 4 lbs. total. Only 4 yellows, a few peckerheads and the rest greys. Can't wait for those yellows to really get poppin! Bkain, I'm not sure if you can reverse the order. I was wondering the same thing myself and haven't been able to do it. Good luck here in the next week.


----------



## chad (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys when you're on the main page with all the message board areas you can see page numbers in blue lettering to the right of each board. To get to the most recent page quickly just click on the highest page number of that board and it'll take you right to the latest postings. If your already on a board you can also do this by clicking highest page number on top right or bottom right of screen I believe.


----------



## hrguy35 (May 7, 2013)

I went out last night got about 9 or 10 nice yellows!


----------



## timmyb (Apr 16, 2013)

how it going guys? i am wanting to find somebody around lasalle county to go hunting with.. im new to hunting for morels...my cell is one8one52579028 ask for tim you can text to


----------

